# Meyers 6.5' plow for a Jeep



## jaratan

I am thinking of buying a used 6.5' Meyers plow which is now on a Jeep Wrangler TJ . I want to use this with my 2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport . Would this be a custom job to modify the mount to fit my jeep? Can anyone help me to locate a shop which can do this for me? I am in Northern NJ.


----------



## theplowmeister

6.5 is too narow for a XJ or a TJ


----------



## kcm10883

hahaha...plowmeister your bad business lol...its actually my plow that i had set up on my 06TJ...


----------



## theplowmeister

I still say too narrow, if you angle the plow all the way your tires will run over the snow from the plow.


----------



## snow problem

not really sure why you throw statements out there like that, its the size plow 6.5 that was desingned for that truck?? Not everyone wants to mod everything to the max to put a huge plow on a vehicle that was not designed for it to begin with.


----------



## Hubjeep

A bracket should be available for the XJ to accept the 6.5 Meyer plow. 

I have a 6.5 on my XJ, works fine, a 7 would probably be ideal though.


----------



## snow problem

yes it is I run that set up and it is fine.


----------



## jaratan

*6.5 Meryers on a Jeep XJ*

do you run a 6.5 or 7.0 set up on your XJ


----------



## JeepCoMJ

theplowmeister;1242757 said:


> 6.5 is too narow for a XJ or a TJ


hmm.

TJ has pretty much no wheel base, and minimal track width. it at least has the benefit of a full frame...but it's still a fairly thin frame with few crossmembers. not up to the beating that a bigger plow than the factory recomended 6.5' plow.

a cherokee, on the other hand, is a uniframe vehicle. it has no frame, and is one giant pile of sheet metal layered on more sheet metal. it can NOT deal with a bigger plow than 6.5'. had you ever tried one out and actually abused it (or if you have...had you ever inspected the vehicle after it was abused) plowing...you'd know this. these uniframes like to show wear. stress points, stress cracks, etc. are very common.

I'll never run a wider plow than 6.5' I may make a custom v plow...but never bigger than 6.5'.


----------



## theplowmeister

Just because the plow is wider does not mean you have to abuse it.

Ive used 7 1/2 fisher plows on YJs and Tjs for over 24 years ther than rust killing the frames never had a problem.

you angle a 6 1/2 foot plow you will drive over the snow.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

theplowmeister;1246204 said:


> Just because the plow is wider does not mean you have to abuse it.
> 
> Ive used 7 1/2 fisher plows on YJs and Tjs for over 24 years ther than rust killing the frames never had a problem.
> 
> you angle a 6 1/2 foot plow you will drive over the snow.


and yet, an XJ or MJ still a uniframe vehicle. it is a whole different animal than what you are used to. it is NOT designed to deal with the punishment of a plow, and the plow mounts offered do not spread the weight back far enough for it to do any plowing other than the owner's driveway.

with that being the case, what does it matter if you are correct and you do drive over the snow (which you don't, by the way).

Sorry for coming off like a dick...but I build comanches and cherokees. I wheel them, drive them, and plow with them. fully angled, I still don't drive over the snow. but I'm also not dumb enough to put a tire wider than 9.50 on a rim with less than 3.75" back spacing on a plow mj/xj...so they stick in like stock.


----------



## ppandr

I disagree about the 6.5' blades...look at my sig...everyone listed has had a 6.5 and having plowed thousands of miles in drives, private roads, and small commercials over the years I'd say they work just fine, period. 

Don't be discouraged 6.5 will work just fine....although I'm not a big fan of Meyers.


----------



## theplowmeister

I yield to XJ experience.


----------



## Capodosto

My Meyer 6.5TM seems to be a perfect size on my XJ Cherokee. Unfortunately, you may have a hard time finding the truck side mounting carton, and if you find one, it will be expensive. The size is perfect, though, and is what Meyer recommends for the XJ.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Capodosto;1247159 said:


> My Meyer 6.5TM seems to be a perfect size on my XJ Cherokee. Unfortunately, you may have a hard time finding the truck side mounting carton, and if you find one, it will be expensive. The size is perfect, though, and is what Meyer recommends for the XJ.


they're easy to make. extremely easy.


----------



## Hubjeep

Capodosto;1247159 said:


> My Meyer 6.5TM seems to be a perfect size on my XJ Cherokee. Unfortunately, you may have a hard time finding the truck side mounting carton, and if you find one, it will be expensive. The size is perfect, though, and is what Meyer recommends for the XJ.


So there is no longer a XJ box mount kit?

JeepCoMJ - I agree, and mine is held on with more bolts than ones designed for the XJ.


----------



## jaratan

Can you guys tell me if I can still buy a box mount kit for my XJ, if so from who , or I will have to get this fabricated? You guys say it is easy , but how easy is it.


----------



## nicks_xj

here ya go
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/84-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## snow problem

Here's a shot of one of those un-body Cherokee's that cant handle a lot of snow.


----------



## Aveerainc

I plowed a 700' driveway for 4 years with my TJ and a Meyer 6.5' plow and it was a fantastic set up.


----------



## kstt

Aveerainc;1250473 said:


> I plowed a 700' driveway for 4 years with my TJ and a Meyer 6.5' plow and it was a fantastic set up.


How fantastic could it be, if it took you 4 years to plow it?


----------



## Aveerainc

It took me 9 years with a shovel and 7 years with a snowblower so 4 years was a big improvement


----------

